# Single pin....



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Thinking of going to a single pin on my bow.

Debating between the Spot Hogg and the HHA?

Any thoughts single pin guys?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are thinking about a single pin, you really need to look at the Sureloc Sportsman.....undoubtedly the premier single......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Go with the spott hogg. It is far more rugged then the sure-loc and is much cheaper. I have the tommy hogg and I don't think I will ever trade it out.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Go with the spott hogg. It is far more rugged then the sure-loc and is much cheaper. I have the tommy hogg and I don't think I will ever trade it out.


My buddy spent all day trying to figure out what was vibrating on his bow, turns out "tommy hog" was the problem.... I will stick with my sureloc.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

No HHA users out there?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a Vital Bow Gear single pin and liked it. I now shoot a sure-loc, but killed quite a few animals with the VBG sight and it was only 90 bucks.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a nice 5-pin sight right now with a light and all that I have liked, but have always heard people say how much they like single.

Guess I should find a way to try and shoot one a bit to see if I like it or not. Sportsmans or Wilde Arrow or one of those places a dealer that I could demo one you think?

Or will it just be buy it- try it- sell it if I don't like it??


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

wilde arrow would be my recommendation, but that just me. and spend the money and you wont regret it. also with the sureloc if you don't like the single pin you can buy aftermarket a 3,4 and 5 pin head and still have the slider. i have one my wife has one and now a few of my friends have one. so i would give it :O||: :O||: :O||: JMHO


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

if your ruff on stuff boss hogg is my pick i threw mine out of the window on the freeway and it is so quite that i didnt even hear it bounce off the ground, i do like my slider but the boss hogg and surelocs are pretty pricey your talking around 300 bucks you might as well get ya one of them asian massages


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i have had mine for 3+ years and i sent it back this year for a tune up and it cost me nothing but shipping. so the price kind sucks. but you know if you settle for something other than what you want. most likely you wont what you settled for just my $0.02


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The Tommy Hogg has a bit of vibration in the wheel, but if you are hearing that over your bow - even with today's quiet bows, then you arent focussing on the target enough. I have tried both, and I do like the vertical bar for putting a sight tape on the Sureloc, but have to say that I really like the Tommy as well.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

HHA sights work great, I use a 3 pin slider, 30, 40, 50 yds, work up from there!! I've read they don't have a 3rd axis adjustment, but have never had a problem shooting very steep country up or down, dead on!!!!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

poacher said:


> if your ruff on stuff boss hogg is my pick i threw mine out of the window on the freeway and it is so quite that i didnt even hear it bounce off the ground, i do like my slider but the boss hogg and surelocs are pretty pricey your talking around 300 bucks you might as well get ya one of them asian massages


I got my Tommy hogg new out of the box for $200 bucks to my door and an hha will cost you $160 and it isn't near as nice as the tommy. You can also get 1,3 or 5 pins on the tommy hogg also but the extra pins will cost you a few extra bucks over the single pin like I have


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

twigflipper said:


> HHA sights work great, I use a 3 pin slider, 30, 40, 50 yds, work up from there!! I've read they don't have a 3rd axis adjustment, but have never had a problem shooting very steep country up or down, dead on!!!!


That statement shows you don't shoot up or down hill very often. I don't know of one top level archer that ignores his 3rd axis.


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not discrediting what your saying, but I do hunt very steep country, And I have practiced out to 75yds shooting up & down hills and from tree stands. Proof is in what I see not nessasarily what I read!! I haven't had a problem left or right, and the new range finders take care of the up & down.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to use the HHA ol5000 and loved it. I was the first of 5 of my friends that I hunt with to get a single pin and was always defending why I went with it. Now 2 years later I use a Sure-Loc and everyone of my friends has either the HHA or Sure-Loc. You do have to know your equipment better incase you dont have time to move your pin but once you are sighted in they are dead on. Especially when using Archers Advantage.


----------

